# wacomcpl error: "We didn't find any Wacom device" [Solved!]

## aitch

***EDIT***

seems XGL didn't recognise the Wacom tablet as an extended input device, so switching back to regular old X solved the problem. gonna be experimenting with opening an X server on DISPLAY: 1 to run alongside XGL, once I'm done playing with Krita and pressure sensitivity (like a pig in muds, I am!). heck, maybe even using AIGLX would work better, but those are all matters for future contemplation.

*** ENDIT***

hey Gentoo users,

I'm having a massive amount of trouble getting my Wacom Intuos2 tablet to recognise pressure sensitivity under Gentoo. when I first got the tablet I managed to get it going fine under old monolithic Xorg, but with the switch to modular I seem to have lost pressure sensitivity.

I've followed the Gentoo Wiki entry for Wacom support, have modular support for Wacom tablet enabled in kernel, as well as event interface. I even set up udev rules for the tablet, and have it running off /dev/input/wacom_udev instead of /dev/input/event(x).

when I start wacomcpl, I get the following error:

We didn't find any Wacom device.

 Please make sure the device's 

 type (stylus, eraser, or cursor) 

 is embeded into its identifier string

I'm at my wits' end with this, so if anyone can offer some illumination on the topic I'd be extremely grateful.

my xorg.conf input section looks like this...

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse_udev"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "cursor"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

    Option "Type" "cursor"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "eraser"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

    Option "Type" "eraser"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection
```

Last edited by aitch on Fri Sep 15, 2006 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Big Jim Slade

What version of linuxwacom are you using, and did are you using the ebuild via Portage, or the source from the Linux Wacom Project?

----------

## aitch

hey, thanks for the reply.

I'm using the most recent version of linuxwacom, 0.7.4_p3 with useflags "gtk tcltk usb" enabled. I emerged it from portage...

hope that helps. any files you'd like posted?

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Okay, so I went to run wacomcpl to see what it did on my machine, as I have pressure sensitivity, and it's not there.  I'm also running this on a Tablet PC which might make a difference, but...

Do you have the GIMP installed and does that register any pressure sensitivity?  I guess I'm asking if you having any other indicator that pressure is not working other than wacomcpl?  And, is the lack of pressure sensitivity the only problem your having?

In the meantime, I'm going to get my Intous3 set up on my desktop to see if I can help you out any further.

----------

## aitch

GIMP and Krita both report there are no extended input devices found, although for some reason GIMP thinks I have a MIDI controller...

I really appreciate you going to all this effort to help, I don't know what I'd do otherwise.

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Okay, so I setup my Intous3 and it works like a champ (except the pad buttons part which I have to figure out, but...) and I have pressure sensitivity, so your Intous2 ought to work with no problem...

No extended input devices in GIMP appears that the tablet is essentially not working at all, so... let's check a few things.

I also have 0.7.4_p3 on both machines (with the Intous3 and the Tablet PC... what's the p3 for anyway?), but I don't have tcltk enabled for mine (shouldn't be the issue, but I'll enable tcltk on the desktop after I post this just to be sure... that's probably why I don't have wacomcpl).  I've got the udev setup as well.

Please post your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  Gonna be long I think, but oh well.

----------

## aitch

hehe, sorry about the length...

xorg.xonf:

```
#Section "Extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse_udev"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "cursor"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

    Option "Type" "cursor"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "eraser"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

    Option "Type" "eraser"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

#Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung SyncMaster 730BF"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30 - 81

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce 7800GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0" 

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option    "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    256

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Geforce 7800GT"

    Monitor     "Samsung SyncMaster 730BF"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux elegantmillicent 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Sep 5 23:25:13 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

Build Date: 21 August 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep  8 15:19:03 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 730BF"

(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce 7800GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"

(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"

(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f4 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 10de,0272 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0266 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0267 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 10de,026b card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,0269 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0092 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe6fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, I/O @ 0x9c00/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.2 $

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:59:50 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0xfd0003b0 - 0xfd0003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0xfd0003c0 - 0xfd0003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7800 GT at PCI:3:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.70.02.13.07

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7800 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [40] 0   0   0xfd0003b0 - 0xfd0003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [41] 0   0   0xfd0003c0 - 0xfd0003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

error opening security policy file /usr/lib64/xserver/SecurityPolicy

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) cursor: always reports core events

(**) cursor device is /dev/input/event3

(**) cursor is in relative mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) cursor: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) cursor: serial speed 9600

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) stylus: always reports core events

(**) stylus device is /dev/input/event3

(**) stylus is in absolute mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) stylus: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) stylus: serial speed 9600

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) eraser: always reports core events

(**) eraser device is /dev/input/event3

(**) eraser is in absolute mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) eraser: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) eraser: serial speed 9600

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

cursor Wacom X driver grabbed event device

(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 61 for button 1

(==) Wacom USB Intuos2 tablet speed=9600 maxX=30480 maxY=24060 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540 suppress=2 tilt=disabled

(==) Wacom device "cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=30480 bottom Y=24060

(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=30480 bottom Y=24060

(==) Wacom device "eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=30480 bottom Y=24060

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

LookupDeviceIntRec id=0x2 not found

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

eraser Wacom X driver grabbed event device

(==) Wacom USB Intuos2 tablet speed=9600 maxX=30480 maxY=24060 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540 suppress=2 tilt=disabled

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

hope that aids your diagnosis.

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Okay, I see a possible problem here, but I'm not sure... 

You have the wacom devices (cursor, stylus, eraser) set to /dev/input/wacom_udev in the xorg.conf, but in the log file X is referring to /dev/input/event3.  Now, as long as X sees it on event3 it ought to work I think, but...

Post your /etc/udev/10_local.rules file (assuming that's the file with your Intuos2 udev rule in it.  Also, ls /dev/input and make sure that wacom_udev is in fact there, just to be sure.  That part is odd...

----------

## aitch

contents of /etc/udev/rules.d/10-mouse.rules

```
KERNEL=="mouse*", SYSFS{idProduct}=="c00c", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/mouse_udev%e"

KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom_udev%e"

```

wacom_udev is in my /dev/input/ folder.

I followed that part (setting up udev rules) verbatim out of the Gentoo Wiki, so I'm not sure what's up with that.

lsusb (out of interest) shows:

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 056a:0043 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos 2

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c00c Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05a4:9869 Ortek Technology, Inc.

```

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Yeah, everything looks in order there, as I suspected.  Um... okay, does wacdump from the console (not from within X) work correctly?  Does it pick up all the buttons and register pressure sensitivity and all that?

Also, do an lsmod and verify that the evdev and wacom modules are loaded.  I don't know how it would work at all without those, but just to eliminate them from the equation...

----------

## aitch

okay, wacdump from console verifies that everything, down to pressure sensitivity is working.

however, lsmod shows that

```
elegantmillicent xgl-coffee # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627hf               26064  0

hwmon_vid               2560  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 4672  1 w83627hf

snd_seq_oss            31104  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6848  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49408  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7060  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            40416  0

snd_mixer_oss          15168  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           31400  4

snd_ac97_codec        102488  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2688  1 snd_ac97_codec

nvidia               5424308  20

snd_pcm                72648  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19592  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    50984  15 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8288  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8464  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

i2c_core               17920  3 w83627hf,i2c_isa,nvidia

wacom                  16064  0

```

I don't seem to have an evdev -module- loaded. is it not a part of Xorg? like an input driver?

maybe that could be it! I never did know what evdev did...

----------

## aitch

I emerged xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1 in case that fixed anything, but after a couple of X resets nothing seems to have changed. is it not loading the module?

I tried adding a [Load   "evdev"] option to my xorg.conf, but that didn't seem to help.

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Well, I seem to recall evdev being necessary in the past for linuxwacom, but reading back through the Linux Wacom Project HOWTO it doesn't seem to be now.  My evdev is loading however, and wacom is the only thing I know of that ever used it.

Let's check your kernel config real quick and verify that evdev is compiled as a module:

```
Device Drivers

  Input device support

    [M] Event interface
```

Make sure it's compiled as a module, then rebuild the kernel if necessary.  If you have to rebuild it, be sure to reboot the machine, then re-emerge linuxwacom.  Otherwise just continue on.

Then let's try

```
# rmmod wacom

# modprobe evdev

# modprobe wacom

```

Verify that wacdump works as it should.  Then give X a try... restarting X if necessary, of course.

----------

## aitch

alright, I recompiled my kernel with Event Interface set as a module, copied it to my boot partition, rebooted, re-emerged linuxwacom, rmmod'd wacom, then modprobed evdev and wacom.

wacdump still reports that everything is working fine, but wacomcpl gives me the same error.

I'm sorry for this problem being a pain, your help has been massivel appreciated - I don't know what I would have done otherwise.

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Alright, this is really strange... let's go back to some basics real quick.

In a console, the tablet works fine, so it would seem that the hardware and drivers are all good.  Aside from the Xorg.0.log file reporting the wacom device as /dev/input/event3 instead of using the defined /dev/input/wacom_udev (which is strange) everything in the xorg.conf and stuff looks good.

In X, does the tablet work at all or is it just pressure sensitivity that doesn't work?  Provide as much detail as you can about what does and does not work.

Oh, and one other thing.  I've noticed on my Tablet PC at least, that the wacom device does not work on the first instance of X (either in Gentoo or Ubuntu), so I have to restart X, usually with a CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to get it to work.  I'm sure you done that many times, but give it shot just in case.

We're going to get this thing figured out one way or another...

----------

## aitch

the tablet works under X as a mouse/pointer device. I'll try restarting X a couple of times, see if that fixes anything up. I could also try setting the tablet back to being /dev/input/event3, to see if that would fix anything up. this seems like the worst kind of problem, where everything -should- work, but ...

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Yeah, go ahead and try setting it back to /dev/input/event3 for now, although I don't think that will make a difference.

Also, as long as something on the tablet works in X, try running xidump and see what that tells you (same thing as wacdump, but using the X devices)

```
# xidump stylus

# xidump eraser
```

See if the stylus in particular registers any pressure information.  On my Tablet PC, the eraser didn't register any pressure, although it has pressure sensitivity.

----------

## aitch

that's quite odd, when I use xidump --list, it doesn't list any of the Wacom devices...

```
 xidump -l

pointer                        disabled

keyboard                       keyboard

```

```
xidump stylus

Unable to find input device 'stylus'
```

so I guess the breakage extends to all Xorg - it's not correctly reading the InputDevices section of xorg.conf, not mapping the mouse or tablet to their udev entries...

is it possible that there's another file overriding xorg.conf?

----------

## Big Jim Slade

Okay, I was going to say that it's not possible, because X appears to be using the xorg.conf from /etc/X11 and loading the wacom devices as shown below.

From your posted Xorg.0.log file:

```
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep  8 15:19:03 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 730BF"

(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce 7800GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"

(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"

(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
```

However, I now see another strange thing... that file is dated Sep 8, but you posted it on the 13th so something isn't right there.  Do an ls -l on /var/log and check the date on the Xorg.0.log file and see if it's getting updated at all.  If it is dated today, check the top part of the log file for the lines shown above--specifically the (--) Using config file: line to see where it is drawing the xorg.conf from.

It is possible to use another xorg.conf without you being aware.  If there exists an xorg.conf file in /root X will use that instead.

Anyway, check those things and we'll see where to go from there.

----------

## aitch

okay! it's not been updated since the 9th, a date which could possibly coincide with the time I set up XDM as a boot service.

I have no xorg.conf in my /root folder, so could that perhaps be it?

```
ls -l /var/log/

total 2496

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    users     27157 Sep  9 03:25 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      34951 Sep  7 05:28 Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      26867 Sep 13 05:40 Xorg.1.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      26661 Sep 15 12:00 Xorg.93.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      26740 Sep 15 12:00 Xorg.93.log.old

-cut-

```

----------

## Big Jim Slade

That's good you don't have anything in the /root directory.  You don't want anything there, because it'll override the standard file.

I noticed there's an Xorg.93.log file there with today's date.  I'm not sure why it would be 93 instead of 0, but post the Xorg.93.log file here so we can have a look.

----------

## aitch

okay, here's the Xorg.93.log file...

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux elegantmillicent 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP Thu Sep 14 19:51:10 NZST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 15 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Fri Sep 15 12:00:58 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 730BF"

(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce 7800GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"

(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"

(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f4 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 10de,0272 card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0266 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0267 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 10de,026b card 17f2,3406 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,0269 card 17f2,3406 rev a1 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0092 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe6fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, I/O @ 0x9c00/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.4 $

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 21:43:53 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0xfd0003b0 - 0xfd0003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0xfd0003c0 - 0xfd0003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7800 GT at PCI:3:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.70.02.13.07

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7800 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50004000 - 0x50004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50003000 - 0x50003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50002000 - 0x50002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x50001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x50005000 - 0x500050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [40] 0   0   0xfd0003b0 - 0xfd0003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [41] 0   0   0xfd0003c0 - 0xfd0003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse_udev"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse_udev"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) cursor: always reports core events

(**) cursor device is /dev/input/wacom_udev

(**) cursor is in relative mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) cursor: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) cursor: serial speed 9600

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) stylus: always reports core events

(**) stylus device is /dev/input/wacom_udev

(**) stylus is in absolute mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) stylus: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) stylus: serial speed 9600

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) eraser: always reports core events

(**) eraser device is /dev/input/wacom_udev

(**) eraser is in absolute mode

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(**) Option "USB" "on"

(**) eraser: reading USB link

(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"

(**) eraser: serial speed 9600

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

cursor Wacom X driver grabbed event device

(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 61 for button 1

(==) Wacom USB Intuos2 tablet speed=9600 maxX=30480 maxY=24060 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540 suppress=2 tilt=disabled

(==) Wacom device "cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=30480 bottom Y=24060

(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=30480 bottom Y=24060

(==) Wacom device "eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=30480 bottom Y=24060

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

just glancing over it, I can see the mouse and tablet are being accessed using udev...

what is the difference between .0.log and .93.log?

----------

## Big Jim Slade

I have no idea what the Xorg.93.log file is as opposed to the 0.log file... I don't think I've ever seen anything other than 0.log

Ugh... I just don't get it.  Everything looks as if it is working.  Everything appears to be set up correctly, but it still won't work?  This doesn't make sense...  I have to think about this for a bit...

----------

## aitch

okay, after some preliminary searching, it seems Xorg.93.log is XGL's logfile.

should I have mentioned that I'm using XGL? I didn't think it would make any difference.

don't trouble yourself too greatly over it, I'm already overwhelmed at how helpful you've been with this whole problem.

----------

## Big Jim Slade

It's my pleasure to help out (assuming of course that we get it fixed).

After looking up the Wacom vs XGL it definitely appears to be the leading candidate for the cause of your issue.  Hopefully you've configured XGL support in such a way to be easy to revert back to regular X.  I would definitely revert back to X and see if that resolves your issue, assuming tablet support is more important than XGL support to you at the moment.

I'll bet a dollar that gives you tablet support back.

That's good to know about the Xorg.93.log... for future reference.

----------

## aitch

Big Jim Slade, I owe you one dollar.

seems it was XGL the whole time - I feel like an idiot for not mentioning it earlier, it could have saved a number of hours of frustration.

I'm drawing a pretty picture in Krita as we speak, pressure sensitivity is working beautifully.

I can't thank you enough for the help you've given me - though in the end it seems like it was a fairly simple conflict, I couldn't have possibly solved this without your aid.

I'll update the first post to help anyone else that runs into a similar problem.

----------

## Big Jim Slade

No problem at all.  I'm sure it would have helped the diagnosis if something at all had output an error message... That's the kind of thing I've come to expect from Windows, but not Linux.

Glad I could be of help.

----------

